

Mt. Gox CEO Mark Karpeles Implicated in Silk Road Trial - jdgators
http://www.coindesk.com/mt-gox-ceo-mark-karpeles-implicated-silk-road-trial/

======
davidw
Sorry, but this jumped out at me:

> This statement was corroborated by a tweet from Vice reporter Kari Paul, who
> has been in the courtroom since Ulbricht's trial began on Tuesday

I hope they bring her some food and let her go to the bathroom once in a
while!

------
ceallen
They'll have to update the acronym DPR to stand for Doughy Pirate Roberts.

